# Treatments for GAD, OCD... et. al.



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

There seem to be a lot of questions regarding appropriate treatments for a variety of anxiety disorders. Here's a link to a site that discusses possible treatment options: http://www.nimh.nih.gov/anxiety/anxiety.cfm


----------

